# Green Terror/Red Terror???



## Discplaya (Jul 12, 2007)

Has anyone had luck keeping a green terror and a Red terror together. I just saw A beautiful red terror at my lfs and from what I hear they're quite aggressive. Its other Tankmates would include 2 oscars and a Managuense.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Tank size? Given your other three occupants, which most would say require a 75 each as adults, I would say it is unlikely in anything but a very large tank.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Red terror are very aggressive by comparison....


----------



## iplaydrums1 (Apr 16, 2008)

we had adolescents at my store and we had to keep the red terror separated from the other cichlids/green terrors. he ended up with wolf fish. ate like a monster.

wouldnt recc. ever keeping them together, but gorgeous either way.


----------



## Discplaya (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I guess thats a negative. I really wanted to get a little more color in the tank.
Red Texas perhaps??


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't know much about red texas - but I've been told red terrors need huge tanks just for a breeding pair, somthing like a 180 gallon?

I've never kept them myself, but I've seen males fight before and it's pretty brutal - they're definately one of, if not the most aggressive SA cichlid.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I really all depends on the personality of the individual fish. I had a female Red Terror for 3 years in a 180 gallon cichlid community without ever having a problem (should have never sold her). At 1 point I actually had a male Green Terror in there as well. I'd say try it if you have at least a 150 gallon 6 foot long tank but have a plan B ready just in case things don't work out.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

whether or not a red texas will work depends on the tank size.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Their is a site titled The Cichlid Scene and the guy had a 340 gallon tank with a Red Terror (I think it was female) Oscar Green Terror and a Kraussi and it looked really nice so maybe if you have a huge tank (like 340 gallons :lol: ) it could work.


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a Green terror that is more aggressive than my Jag or my red devil it is always keeping them in check.


----------

